# Hearts of Iron 3 unspielbar durch Abstürze



## Yam2k (19. Dezember 2015)

*Hearts of Iron 3 unspielbar durch Abstürze*

Moin,

Ich habe leider folgendes Problem mit Hearts of Iron 3 (Alle DLCs, keine Mods):
Das Spiel stürzt nach 5-10 Minuten mit nichtssagender ".... funktioniert nicht mehr" Meldung ab, außerdem schließt es sich sofort wenn ich heraus und wieder hinein tabbe. Ich nutze Windows 10 Home, 64 bit (restliches System siehe sysProfile in der Signatur). Das Problem tritt / trat ansonsten bei keinem anderen Programm oder Spiel auf. HoI 3 läuft auf meinem Laptop mit Win7 Home Premium problemlos.

Für jegliche Lösungsvorschläge und Ideen bedanke ich mich schon einmal im Voraus 

MfG
Yam


----------

